# overclocking emac g4 1,25 Ghz



## harlock59 (15 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous,
je cherche à overclocker un emac g4 (frequence d'origine 1,25 Ghz)
je suis allé sur le forum "macbidouille", mais il n'est pas très frequenté je crois
j'ai aussi trouvé le site macxtrem.com, mais je voudrais remplir une fiche pour expliquer comment je pourrais overclocker cet emac mais je ne sais pas si cet emag g4 1,25 Ghz est un g4 ppc745x/744x ou bien un g4 ppc7410/7400 ...
je suis allé voir dans "à propos de ce mac" et ils disent "g4 (1.1)". si quelqu'un sait ? merci.


----------



## takamaka (15 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas la réponse mais un tuyau : Onyx (un utilitaire bien pratique au demeurant&#8230 précise la version du processeur dans l'onglet info 
Pour moi par exemple le G4 correspond à 1.2. Il s'agit d'un PPC 7450...

Sinon il doit bien y avoir la réponse sur le site d'Apple, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

Installe les CHUD tools 

http://developer.apple.com/tools/download/

Et Reggie SE te donnera le numéro du CPU, par exemple 7455


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2006)

G4 1,25Gz et bus à 167Mz, ça ressemble au Mini, et là y'a des tas d'info, comme là par exemple.


----------



## harlock59 (15 Février 2006)

on peut dire que les reponse arrivent + vite que sur macbidouille !! c'est bien.
merci pour vos infos. là je vais au lit, mais je regarderai tout ca demain.
merci encore.
ps: (dans les logiciels que vous m'avez donné, y'en a-t-il un qui permet de faire de l'overclock logiciel sur mac ? si oui, lequel ?)
bruno (valenciennes)


----------



## harlock59 (15 Février 2006)

finalement, je n'ai pas eu le courage d'attendre. j'ai donc lancé les telechargements d'onyx et de chud, et je verrai demain. merci en tous cas.
ps: (peut-on faire de l'overclocking avec onyx et/ou chud ?)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Non tu ne peux pas faire de l'overclocking en software. Fer à souder obligatoire, et boite de kleenex en cas de ratage 

Note que mon cpu est un 1250 Mhz mais est annoncé comme 1200 ...


----------



## harlock59 (16 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne peux pas faire de l'overclocking en software. Fer à souder obligatoire, et boite de kleenex en cas de ratage


et bien dans ce cas, je préfère m'abstenir... en effet, ma boite de kleenex est vide !!!



> Note que mon cpu est un 1250 Mhz mais est annoncé comme 1200 ...


dans le menu "à propos de ce mac" (sur mon eMac G4 1,25 Ghz), il est bien écrit 1,25 Ghz, et non 1200 Mhz. de quel modèle est ton mac ?
ps: merci pour les logiciels, ils ont l'air bien.


----------



## harlock59 (2 Avril 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non tu ne peux pas faire de l'overclocking en software. Fer à souder obligatoire, et boite de kleenex en cas de ratage
> 
> Note que mon cpu est un 1250 Mhz mais est annoncé comme 1200 ...



si si, on peut, sur les Mac Intel avec ZDnet Clock !!

sur les Mac à base de PowerPC, c'est une autre histoire....

il faudrait en fait retrouver les codes sources et recompiler ce logiciel avec Xcode sur mon eMac g4 (power pc).

bien entendu, je précise que tout overclock peut bousiller la machine.

je vais essayer de contacter ZDnet, on verra bien.


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour harlock59
Bonjour ,comme sur le forum macbidouille les ppc s overclock par soudure ,mais cela on vous la deja dit il me semble 
l emac 1,25 c est pro 7447 
l overclock monte jusqu a 1,5 sans soucis !!!!!!(mais soudure)
impossible par logiciel sinon cela ce serait
par logiciel pour les imac intel c est en passant par windows ,donc inutile si on est sur X
Si vous avez la solution logiciel ,très bien ,mais cela fait environ un AN que vous la cherchez

ps je tenais a signale que le forum macbidouille est très réactif ,mais ce lasse de peu être de répéter la même chose
bon oc harlock59 
Ps ce n ai pas une attaque perso , mais une remise a niveau de l info 
cordialement


----------

